# Smoked bass



## skysoldier501 (Jun 22, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ skysoldier501
__ Jun 22, 2016






Caught a couple decent sized bass and wanted to try smoking them. Wife loves smoked fish so let's hope she agrees


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm...  I'm planning on doing some bass fishing this weekend.  You might have given me an idea!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 23, 2016)

Really nice! Bass, big Blue Gill, Crappy and Yellow Perch are about as good as fish gets IMO. I never smoked any but in my younger days sure ate a bunch. Wife, Kids and 12 hour days in front of a Restaurant stove sure took a big bite out of my fishing time...JJ


----------



## skysoldier501 (Jun 23, 2016)

Brined in salt sugar water and a dab of Apple shine. 200 for three hours and wasn't gross.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

They sure look good from here!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 23, 2016)

SS501, They look tasty, nice job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks great! I smoke sea bass all the time. I actually like to take it a bit further and turn it into jerky. Tasty stuff.


----------



## skysoldier501 (Jun 24, 2016)

Not gonna lie they turned out damn good. 3 hrs at about 230. I'm not huge on smoked fish but wife loves it. Paired with my smoked cheese and damn hard to find better. I also cold smoke cheese


----------

